

Clayton Christensen Responds to New Yorker Takedown of 'Disruptive Innovation' - nbouscal
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/208543-clayton-christensen-responds-to-new-yorker-takedown-of-disruptive-innovation

======
martythemaniak
That was incredibly poor New Yorker article, which can best summed up with
this quote

 _" The idea of innovation is the idea of progress stripped of the aspirations
of the Enlightenment, scrubbed clean of the horrors of the twentieth century,
and relieved of its critics"_

You take something simple like innovation (actual definition: a new and better
or more efficient way of doing some existing thing), redefine it to your
likes, then proceed to demolish it. Not surprisingly, this strawman army of
disruptive innovators didn't offer much resistance.

------
rahimnathwani
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7921023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7921023)

~~~
dang
Yes; thanks.

